# Westminster?



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG...I WISH!! Quincy's handler is going to be there with the white special Quincy has gone up against. She also has two or three terriers she is showing. You can bet I will be watching each group on the Westminster web site as they are posted!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

My sister and her hubby are there (he's a professional handler) - I love to hear all the fun stuff from her.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Girl, share!

I get some quick texts from Kadie Bonds.

The Wall Street Journal is supposed to be following Kadie and Betty and Inge around documenting them getting ready. I think that's pretty cool.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

My sister called this morning. She and her dog were mugged by NBC and National Geographic. She said NG took a ton of photos of their Dobe.


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

Gaelic's breed owns the #1 Shiba Inu. It's a male. Something "Grand Thunderstorm" ?


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

One of my friends will be there with her Black and Tan Coonhound (CH Windbourne High Performance), #4 in her breed and BOB at 09 Westminster. Can you tell I adore this dog?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

My sister just texted me - their Bichon didn't do anything. They still have a Rottweiler, their Dobe and a Greater Swiss to show.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Ally won the variety in Standards (Brighton Lakeridge Encore); London (Jaset's Satisfaction) went BOS. Neither of the Dawin dogs nor the Da Maya dogs showed up. 

Walker won toys. Surrey Sugar Baby won minis. Kaz is going to be a busy man tonight, LOL.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

My friend's B&T got Best of Opposite


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

AgilityIG said:


> My sister just texted me - their Bichon didn't do anything. They still have a Rottweiler, their Dobe and a Greater Swiss to show.


The Bichon who won is one of the top-ranked dogs all breeds and will be stiff competition for the mini and standard poos in NS tonight.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> Ally won the variety in Standards (Brighton Lakeridge Encore); London (Jaset's Satisfaction) went BOS. Neither of the Dawin dogs nor the Da Maya dogs showed up.
> 
> Walker won toys. Surrey Sugar Baby won minis. Kaz is going to be a busy man tonight, LOL.


Yay for Walker. I'm rooting for that little guy, he's just darn gorgeous.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> Yay for Walker. I'm rooting for that little guy, he's just darn gorgeous.


He'll be up against a Pekingese that was the #2 dog all breeds last year! :afraid:

I was at an obedience run-thru yesterday at my training club and there was a Pekingese in Open. The Open dogs were doing their stays, and the stewards were laughing/speculating about how you tell whether a Pekingese is sitting or lying down, LOL. Somebody told us that if he's lying down, the dark chin is on the floor...if he's sitting, it's a little bit off the floor.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Got another text from my sister... no good juicy gossip. But rumor has it that the Smooth Fox Terrier is favored for BIS.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks Walker is a little pink in pigment? He shows beautifully though.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

He was a gorgeous little thing. The Mini was pretty too. I was surprised none of the poodles got any part of the group. Oh well. 

The Beardie was gorgeous - the Shar Pei surprised me. Tomorrow will be interesting!!

My sister was trying to get her crating tickets for half the show, so I was texting her results. :lol: They changed their benching - now it's basically a free for all. You bench with your group but that's it. My brother in law is showing three working dogs tomorrow, so at least they got to have all of their dogs together.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ditto on the poodles, I loved the spoo, but then I;m a little partial to them anyway and no expert. I don't know if it was especially correct but I just loved her face, very girly.... I think it was a girl right? Anyway.
I was REALLY surprised the tibbie didn't make the cut in group :/ she was really nice and she isn't trimmed or dyed which that handler has been known to do with tibbies. I'd say she's one of the nicer ones to win the breed at the garden and that judge likes tibs in group... at least at normal shows he does. I guess her side movement wasn't awe inspiring but it was still good. Bummer. Maybe she'll win the national this year?

Who won the hearding group last night? I can't look it up on this computer and I missed it b/c it was Nicholas' bedtime and I had to come home (we have two big dinner parties for westminster every year) and do that. Didn't get to see any of the hearding dogs.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

The beardie won the herding group... a really nice looking dog!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Every year I feel like a "fashion police" LMAO, but I just can not "get over" some handler "assembles" LOL

What was that "gold dress with HUGE green sequin shamrocks west on top" in hound group all about :ahhhhh: 

Anyhow LOL - I loved Sarpei and Bearded Collie :act-up: and whole Hound group looked VERY nice : ))


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Dog Show TV Coverage - Fashion Gallery - WestminsterKennelClub.org

Is this poodle a silver or silver beige?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

It could very well be faded brown :noidea: But otherwise would be beige, I suppose ...


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Every year I feel like a "fashion police" LMAO, but I just can not "get over" some handler "assembles" LOL
> 
> What was that "gold dress with HUGE green sequin shamrocks west on top" in hound group all about :ahhhhh:
> 
> Anyhow LOL - I loved Sarpei and Bearded Collie :act-up: and whole Hound group looked VERY nice : ))



Loved the Beardie.

The shamrocks was the Irish Wolfhound handler - I suppose some sort of "Irish pride"??? :lol:


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

My sister's Dobe didn't do anything today. And then, of course, being at a benched show, they had to sit around and wait it out. But, she said the TV folks filmed her and her Dobe (Fiona - Monarch's Borgata) in the benching area, so keep your eyes out for a pretty, skinny (she lost 83 pounds this last year!!!) blond-ish (longer hair) gal with a Dobe.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Does anyone know why Dodger the smooth fox terrier was a no show today? Did it have something to do with Charmin showing up unexpectedly in the Sealyham breed ring?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> What was that "gold dress with HUGE green sequin shamrocks west on top" in hound group all about :ahhhhh:


I had the same reaction--I said to my friend that it's Valentine's Day, not St. Patrick's Day! But as I recall it was an Irish Wolfhound handler, hence the shamrocks...


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> Does anyone know why Dodger the smooth fox terrier was a no show today? Did it have something to do with Charmin showing up unexpectedly in the Sealyham breed ring?


I thought it was because the other top SFT showed up for breed. There was chatter on Dog Show Poop earlier in the year about which was the "better" SFT, as Dodger had racked up points at all breed shows, but Adam had always beaten him in head-to-head competition at specialties. The official line was that Dodger had retired. But he and his handler or owners were seen at the hotel, and he was entered...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations to all of the winners, and a king sized COONGRATS to the breeder, owner and handler of the Scottish Deerhound! How thrilling to be the first in Westminster history to win BIS!

I was watching Quincy's handler to see how she fared with her charges. Her Westie placed fourth in group, and the Spoo she showed, Alaman's The Bees Knees, got an award of merit. Way to go Chrystal!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

*Did anyone else see the husky?*

I felt sooo bad for the handler of that Siberian Husky! He looked furious! I caught it out of the corner of my eye, but it looked like he was trying to stack the husky and it had a bit of a tantrum, bounding onto it's back legs and pushing the handler away. 

The Norwich terrier made me smile too, when the judge was trying to hold his chin to look at his face and in typical terrier fashion, the dog kept lifting his paw and pushing the offending hand away. :dance2:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

wishpoo said:


> Every year I feel like a "fashion police" LMAO, but I just can not "get over" some handler "assembles" LOL
> 
> What was that "gold dress with HUGE green sequin shamrocks west on top" in hound group all about :ahhhhh:
> 
> Anyhow LOL - I loved Sarpei and Bearded Collie :act-up: and whole Hound group looked VERY nice : ))


oh man, ROFL, you need to take a vacay to Florida next year and come to our Westminter parties to watch with us. We are ALWAYS on the lookout for fashion don'ts lol. I was in heaven in the hound group, THAT outfit was purely halarious. I want to know who told her that was a good idea lol

Then again..... maybe thats just her style and she loved that outfit. I guess if it made her happy....


----------

